
My story of transitioning from Mac to Linux - jrepinc
https://opensource.com/article/20/4/mac-to-linux
======
mherrmann
I switched from Mac to Linux a while ago. I compare the experience to living
at home vs living in a hotel [1]: In a hotel (on Mac), everything is designed
and cared for. But there's always an external agenda so you can't bring your
own furniture. When you live at home (on Linux), it's less seamless and you
need to do the dishes. But it's truly yours.

1: [https://fman.io/blog/home-and-hotel/](https://fman.io/blog/home-and-
hotel/)

~~~
new_realist
Indeed; just like with a house, on Linux things are always breaking.

My best analogy: buying a car from Lexus and taking it in for service every
few years vs. building a car in your garage from plans you found on the
Internet.

~~~
Doxin
Unless you're running arch linux is pretty stable these days. I can't even
remember when I last had to fiddle with my debian install.

------
maallooc
> I moved from (insert robust os here) to (insert meme linux distro here).

No thanks.

